# Will 2013 be a bumper year for Australian property?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As interest rates remain at a 50 year low, an acute shortage of housing stock is confirmed, what does this mean for the Australian property sector?

If the experts are right we could see property prices surge by as much as 10% in 2013. However, is this really sustainable going forward?


----------



## Burrows (Oct 26, 2012)

According to RBA expert Guy Debelle, the Central Bank is ready at any time to lower the interest rates. This is good news for investors, as it would lead to credit growth and increase in property values, meaning higher capital gains.
The economy will inevitably slow down at some point, but due to Australia’s strategic positioning and abundance of natural resources, our country will always offer one of the most favourable environments for investments.
For 2013, Andrew Wilson, senior economist at Australian Property Monitors, forecasts a 3-5% national growth, and BIS Shrapnel managing director Robert Mellor expects a growth between 2 and 8%.

Cheers,
Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I dont think we will see any sparks from the property market but I do feel that the economic situation should encourage slow long term growth in demand for property. We dont want to go back to the days of boom and bust, then again it is related to human nature, fear and greed.

As Lord Rothschild said "The reason I am so rich is because I always sold too soon" - there is a lot of sense in that comment


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Some of the prices have already gone up - for example in some areas of Brisbane. I agree though - we are not going to see sudden jump like the one in 2009.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

In many areas of the UK it is now cheaper to buy property out right than to rent property in the short term. What is the situation across Australia?

You may find this post interesting: -

Rent of buy?


----------

